# CP3 35 ft Buzzer-Beater



## LobCityClipps (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

What a shot


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

lebron does this once a game...meh


----------



## Adsso (Jan 23, 2012)

Great shot.. I think he may have found his feet in the Clippers.


----------

